# Bass fishing in the rain-Blackwater 6/9



## georgia_marine (Jan 29, 2012)

Me and my buddy were the only ones crazy enough to fish during the thunderstorm today. We caught 5 bass and lost a few more before they got to the boat. Only got to fish a few hours before the lightning ran us off. The biggest bass was 3.3. We caught them on swim baits, spinner baits, and flukes. Hope this helps.


----------



## Trucker (Sep 25, 2008)

*Crazy!!*

You two must of really really wanted to do some fishing to have gotten out in this weather. Good job though, that lightning had to have been bad out there with this storm.:thumbsup:


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

my best day fishing was in the rain. good catch.


----------



## georgia_marine (Jan 29, 2012)

Just realized I posted this in the wrong forum...whoops!


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

without a doubt my best days have been in the rain.


----------

